# Ceramic Stem Identification?



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

Does this stem look familiar to anyone? Unfortunately I didn't measure it and there are several I have found that are similar. I will go get the stem if I have too I guess......
But hopefully yall super knowledgeable plumber's can ID it. :thumbup:


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

Possibly Phylrich.


----------



## CTs2p2 (Dec 6, 2011)

Maybe price pfister...? The blue nut (on the body) could be a give away to someone that's seen it... I have not..


----------



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

JK949 said:


> Possibly Phylrich.


That's what I thought too.....
I wish I had measured it.


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

No way in hell that is a price pfister. Newport Brass, Phyllrich, and Altmans's use the same stem. The handles typically have two set screws. I would go with that first.

Also those stems have really long extensions to allow them to be cut down to fit.


----------



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

JK949 said:


> No way in hell that is a price pfister. Newport Brass, Phyllrich, and Altmans's use the same stem. The handles typically have two set screws. I would go with that first.
> 
> Also those stems have really long extensions to allow them to be cut down to fit.


It does have two set screws on the handles.


----------



## HOMER (Jun 5, 2011)

looks like Altmans

http://www.alfanoplumbingparts.com/pdf/CeramicCartridges_AtoD.pdf


----------



## bhawk4747 (Mar 1, 2012)

Looks like altman or Newport brass, u got pic of faucet?


----------



## bhawk4747 (Mar 1, 2012)

Now I see pic, set screw looks similar to altman I just fixed


----------



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

bhawk4747 said:


> Looks like altman or Newport brass, u got pic of faucet?


Just the one in the original post.


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

JK949 said:


> Newport Brass, Phyllrich, and Altmans's use the same stem.
> 
> Also those stems have really long extensions to allow them to be cut down to fit.


See what I did there?


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Newport Brass or California Faucets.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

http://www.alfanoplumbingparts.com/






Service guys need a way to ID stems and cartridges. I had a great supply house that could ID almost every stem I showed them. But I still have my own set of books to be able to ID stems. A catalog of stems is a must for service guys. Even if you work for someone, make a set of ID books that are your own. Don't think, "Well it's the boss's company, let HIM make me a set of books." Make your own, then when you leave, your books go with you.


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

Newport most likely could be phylrich though, just installed 3 pairs of newports last week, check out parts master and get a catalog from ur local supply house or order one from them


----------



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

Well I called Alfanoplumbingparts and he is shipping me the Sigma stems as they are the same as Phylrick & Altmans but about $20 less. 
I wish we had a supply house here that carried repair parts! 
My only option here is Southern Pipe and they carry a limited selection of Moen parts and that's ALL! They don't have a catalog of stems to select from other than the DO DADS book. :laughing:
So I am on my own when it comes to replacement parts, and I only use OEM.
Thanks for everyone's suggestions. :thumbup:


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Plumbergeek said:


> Well I called Alfanoplumbingparts and he is shipping me the Sigma stems as they are the same as Phylrick & Altmans but about $20 less.
> I wish we had a supply house here that carried repair parts!
> My only option here is Southern Pipe and they carry a limited selection of Moen parts and that's ALL! They don't have a catalog of stems to select from other than the DO DADS book. :laughing:
> So I am on my own when it comes to replacement parts, and I only use OEM.
> Thanks for everyone's suggestions. :thumbup:


 
what about piedmont or south atl winnelson


----------



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

GREENPLUM said:


> what about piedmont or south atl winnelson


I won't do business with Peidmont and I do go to Winnelson when I have some free time to travel that far :thumbsup:


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Plumbergeek said:


> I won't do business with Peidmont and I do go to Winnelson when I have some free time to travel that far :thumbsup:


 iwas kiddin anyway, neither would have what your lookin for :laughing:


----------



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

GREENPLUM said:


> iwas kiddin anyway, neither would have what your lookin for :laughing:


You are absolutly correct on the first one you mentioned! :laughing:


----------



## HOMER (Jun 5, 2011)

Plumbergeek said:


> Well I called Alfanoplumbingparts and he is shipping me the Sigma stems as they are the same as Phylrick & Altmans but about $20 less.
> I wish we had a supply house here that carried repair parts!
> My only option here is Southern Pipe and they carry a limited selection of Moen parts and that's ALL! They don't have a catalog of stems to select from other than the DO DADS book. :laughing:
> So I am on my own when it comes to replacement parts, and I only use OEM.
> Thanks for everyone's suggestions. :thumbup:


American Plumbing Partmaster has a decent parts catalog with stem identification pictures and exploded diagrams of some fixtures...
They will sell you the catalog for $ 25 plus shipping or place an order with them and request a catalog, then the catalog is free(still pay shipping)
they are in Ontario, California
909-930-1628
http://www.partsmastercatalog.com/

the catalog has it's limitations...
I have a book from 1999, and the ceramic stems you were originally looking for were not in there..not even a listing for altmans

but for older compression style stems, the book is great


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

The old Mark's catalog was good, the new one does not have them. HD supply catalog has a stem breakdown by size.


----------



## jc-htownplumber (Feb 29, 2012)

Altmans uses that I installed three about 2 weeks ago the hot has two red ones


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Plumbergeek said:


> Does this stem look familiar to anyone? Unfortunately I didn't measure it and there are several I have found that are similar. I will go get the stem if I have too I guess......
> But hopefully yall super knowledgeable plumber's can ID it. :thumbup:


 






You can get a CD from Alfano Plumbing and print out pages to make a set of books. You'll have (3) books; a stems book, a cartridge book and a book for quarter-turn cartidges.


----------



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

Thanks Tommy! I will call them Monday to get one. :thumbup:


----------



## BigDave (Mar 24, 2012)

I believe what you have there is a Santec faucet.

1320 Classic Maybe...
http://focalpointhardware.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=11_58_144&products_id=2136


----------

